# New Program Title



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi All,Just to keep everyone informed, the time has now passed for suggestions.Sandra will be sifting through them over the next week and hopefully announcing which we are going to use.As always, I will be keeping out of such matters and leaving her and Helen to shortlist.Winners, runners up, and all who took the time will be notified by Sandra before the new title goes to press







I would like to sincerely thank everyone who has made suggestions and took part in this.Best RegardsMike------------------Authorized Expert for IBS Self Help Group - Ask the Specialist forum.Author of the IBS Audio Program 100www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Oh Mike!You know we were only after the prestige!







Clair


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

So what title won the contest?


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Slight delay. Helen has gone sick with the flu that seems to be spreading over here.Usually knocks people off their feet for a few days so she should be back Friday or Monday.Best RegardsMike


----------

